# This SUCKS!



## duke (Apr 13, 2007)

I did my best to follow the instructions but I can't spend anymore time dealing with this.  It Sucks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2007)

Duke, 

PM me the next time we are both online.

Edited to add; Anyone having problems There is help available!! feel free to email or pm the moderators for help. the only thing we ask is to tell us where in the process you're having a problem. In Dukes case it was in logging into the TUG website. For most people it seem to be changing their BBS profile to reflect the new TUG BBS member code (the code is not "time" or your personal password ).


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

duke said:


> I did my best to follow the instructions but I can't spend anymore time dealing with this.  It Sucks!



If can, please indicate exactly WHICH instructions you were trying to follow so we can take a look at them.  

I think the basic instructions in this thread are now pretty good (have been continually revised), and can graphically guide you through the process fairly easily.  If you can access the reviews okay, just skip down to PART II:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

duke said:


> I did my best to follow the instructions but I can't spend anymore time dealing with this.  It Sucks!




posts like this really frustrate me.

I apologize for the problems you are having...but to post something like this with no inkling of what your problem is...where your confusion lies...or anything remotely helpful other than complaining accomplishes nothing.

We are working as hard as we can to help every single member with a problem.


----------



## gary01 (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree, Duke, the instructions are maddening.  It was confusing enough to have two passwords for TUG.  Now you need three of the useless things.  For the life of me, I can't see what benefit is gained by requiring 3 passwords.  I guess I'll be leaving TUG and heading for TS4MS once I am no longer able to access TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

Since you took the time to complain...please elaborate on what is confusing to you?

Im going to go out on a limb and assume you didnt read the instructions or posts explaining the new system in detail...or you would know you dont "require 3 passwords".  In fact now if you read and follow the directions...you would only have ONE username and password for both the BBS and the ratings/reviews.

If my explanation of the system is flawed...then let me know and I will happily fix it.

However starting and replying to the same posts over and over again is just as "maddening"


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

and another thing to add while I am on my little rant here (itll be over soon...but I might as well get it out now =) )

One thing I have noticed in common with all of these posts....is a lack of explanation as to where the disconnect occured.  Merely just stating "its confusing" or "please help".  Even after repeated requests to elaborate on the issue...no reply.

Thousands of people have successfully navigated this new system without error...what exactly is the specific part of the instructions or details that causes some of you to go astray?

Believe me we will fix it ASAP if we could only have some insight as to what part is not clear!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

I will make this even easier for those of you with problems.

Email your usernames to tug@tug2.net and I will fix everything for you manually.

Hopefully at least we can accomplish spectacular customer service if not intuitive directions!

[/soapbox]


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2007)

As someone who initially had some trouble but Doug helped me before I realized/knew I had trouble . . . I really appreciate the support and assistance *THE VOLUNTEERS* are giving.  Nobody is getting paid to be here to administer this group.  They are giving of their own free time to help make this a viable resource for all of us.

Frankly, I don't like that there is so much free-riding by non-members (aka "guests") on the BBS and would like to see membership be a requirement to participate.

Sorry if some may feel the value of information here isn't worth a small inconvenience to update accounts and passwords to work under the recent upgrade improvements.  For me, a community is as good as the people who are contributing to it.  What have you done to contribute to the betterment of TUG??


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I too had problems with both the early instructions and that I had two e-mail adresses. (1 from joining as a guest and 1 from becoming a member) But I quickly got the help I needed and think everything is fine for me now. THANKS to TUG ADMIN and all who helped. For those still struggling, have patience and explain exactly what is going wrong- I'm sure they'll get you going as quickly as they can.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Apr 13, 2007)

*Windows Xp password manager and other things*

I'm going to butt in here for a minute! I understand the frustration of the users who are confused and the Tug volunteers who are trying to make things better.  I especially appreciated the offer to do it all for me if I got in trouble!  In my opinion you can't get more user friendly than that.

There is possibly another layer of problems that are interfering with the proper changeover to the new password system.  I have about 5 years worth of tug login junk that is buried in my password manager and also windows has its own password helper to boot.  I decided to delete all the old references in both my password manager and turn the autofill feature off until I got everything revised for tug. This was causing loads of problems for me. I also very carefully deleted whatever Windows tried to fill in for me.  After these steps I was able to get everything running smoothly again.  I just had to remember to let the password manager accept the new passwords and force windows to accept the new ones too.  Harvey


----------



## Summit1231 (Apr 13, 2007)

*What I found confusing*

When I arrived at PART II reading the first bullet implied that if I could get into the BBS all was fine so I skipped PART II. The title should be "RESTABLISHING YOUR MEMBER AREA CREDENTIALS"  It might be better to convey in the title and text of part two That YOU MUST complete all of the items in this step. Part II title needs to be a call to ACTION and not a FYI that there is not effect on the BBS.

PART II - EFFECT OF THIS CHANGE ON THE BBS

The new Member Login system has ZERO effect on your ability to log in to the TUG Bulletin Board. Your BBS username and BBS password remain the same as they have always been.
TUG Members, to indicate to the BBS that they are TUG Members, will no longer enter the discontinued generic TUG Member Password into their BBS Profiles. Instead they will enter a new identifier called the BBS Member Code.


Also in STEP III  -  REMINDER that your recently acquired password you are using to reset and synchronize passwords  is CASE sensitive. (At least the first 3 characters are In CAPS.)

Those are the items that gave me difficulty.

Bob

BTW, I really appreciate the TUG volunteer efforts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2007)

Summit1231 said:


> When I arrived at PART II reading the first bullet implied that if I could get into the BBS all was fine so I skipped PART II. The title should be "RESTABLISHING YOUR MEMBER AREA CREDENTIALS"  It might be better to convey in the title and text of part two That YOU MUST complete all of the items in this step. Part II title needs to be a call to ACTION and not a FYI that there is not effect on the BBS.
> 
> PART II - EFFECT OF THIS CHANGE ON THE BBS
> 
> ...



Thank you...we will see what we can do to reword this to make it less confusing!


----------



## Jeni (Apr 13, 2007)

*Thank you!*

I just want to shout a big THANK YOU out to those who have volunteered their time on this effort!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2007)

gary01 said:


> I agree, Duke, the instructions are maddening.  It was confusing enough to have two passwords for TUG.  Now you need three of the useless things.  For the life of me, I can't see what benefit is gained by requiring 3 passwords.  I guess I'll be leaving TUG and heading for TS4MS once I am no longer able to access TUG.



Buh-bye!!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.  This is the sort of constructive information that helps us improve.   We still have several thousand people that have yet to go through these motions, so anything we can do to make it easier for those who follow is very beneficial.



Summit1231 said:


> When I arrived at PART II reading the first bullet implied that if I could get into the BBS all was fine so I skipped PART II. The title should be "RESTABLISHING YOUR MEMBER AREA CREDENTIALS"  It might be better to convey in the title and text of part two That YOU MUST complete all of the items in this step. Part II title needs to be a call to ACTION and not a FYI that there is not effect on the BBS.
> 
> PART II - EFFECT OF THIS CHANGE ON THE BBS
> 
> ...


As discussed in our PM exchange, there is some confusion here.  PART II is all about updating your BBS profile so that the BBS will recognize you as a TUG Member.  It is NOT about the members-only areas at all, except that the Members-only area is where you find the BBS Member Code in the first place.



> Also in STEP III  -  REMINDER that your recently acquired password you are using to reset and synchronize passwords  is CASE sensitive. (At least the first 3 characters are In CAPS.)
> 
> Those are the items that gave me difficulty.
> 
> ...



Have updated the page to address the parts you had difficulty with.  Thanks so much for your feedback, it is VERY much appreciated.


----------



## ginnylbs (Apr 14, 2007)

*Stop Whining and be Grateful for the Patient TUG team*

I think the TUG Admins and volunteers are great.   Makai Guy helped me last week through one tiny area in my profile and the admins have been great.

I agree with Denise.................have fun on the other site.............but they won't be as patient as the volunteeris on this one.

If you can't explain your problem and be patient with the unpaid volunteers........then don't take it out on them as that is UNFAIR!!!!


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 14, 2007)

*Quit whining and ask for help respectfully*

Puhleeeze!  :annoyed: I had a TUG volunteer help me on a Sunday ... on his own time, and for no compensation other than a heartfelt thanks from me.   

Plus, I had no trouble following the instructions so unless I'm super-brilliant (which I know I am not) then I think the TUG volunteers are doing an exceptional job of trying to transition things over.  Also, I love the fact that I now only need ONE username and ONE password.  Not three!!  Sorry Gary, you must be on a different system.

For all those who complain, stop whining and ask for help respectfully.  You'll be surprised at how much further you'll get!


----------



## Keitht (Apr 14, 2007)

I do think the original instructions for the new Member Login system was confusing.  I thought I had done what was required, but my status changed from Member to Guest on completion so it was apparent something wasn't right.
The modified, graphic version is much easier to follow as long as one simple rule is followed.  That rule is :- Read ALL the instructions


----------



## gdeluca (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks TUG Admin for ALL you do


----------



## duke (Apr 14, 2007)

*This NO LONGER sucks*



duke said:


> I did my best to follow the instructions but I can't spend anymore time dealing with this.  It Sucks!




Bill was very helpful and fixed everything so I am good.

Thanks for the help.

duke


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2007)

duke said:


> Bill was very helpful and fixed everything so I am good.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> duke



So maybe you should change the title of this thread?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

Since this has developed from a molehill into a mountain...I will clarify.

It wasnt so much the complaining that caused me to reply the way I did...it was the fact that instead of choosing the seemingly countless existing posts about this topic to reply to with "contructive criticism" an entirely new thread was started with a choice title.

That indeed "pissed me off".  Perhaps I should have used a better term...or phrased my frustration differently...and for that I apologize.  I should have known better.  It had been a long day =)

While it is no excuse...I am human..and am doing the best I can.

I likely would not let a member get away with it (and most if not all of my moderators would not likely let a member get away with it...I shouldnt be able to either)


----------



## KristinB (Apr 14, 2007)

Keitht said:


> I do think the original instructions for the new Member Login system was confusing.



I have to agree.  I didn't realize I had to change my BBS profile until the reminder message thread popped up a few days before the deadline.  Even then, I had to refer back to the reminder thread several times, because the field that had to be changed was so far down the profile page.  But I thought it was just me being obtuse...


----------



## i39249 (Apr 14, 2007)

I was a little confused also, but it took me two days to finally figure it out.  Don't give up and don't hesitate to ask for help.......


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Go to the bottom*

After days of confusion for me I found you have to go to the bottom of section 2 and read every word.  This helped me figure out what to do.
Bart


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 14, 2007)

I really did not think it was that hard to do. It was basicly changing the old password over to the new one.
 I could be wrong here,  It might have been easier if Tug could have just emailed the password out to all of it's current members. I am not sure if this could have been done but I think it could have been.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2007)

that was discussed...and sadly mass emails to members always result in us being placed on various spam blacklists of large ISPs which causes even bigger problems down the road.

Also the number of emails that we have on file that are no longer valid is quite staggering.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> ...you dont "require 3 passwords". ....you would only have ONE username and password for both the BBS and the ratings/reviews....



I see where someone might think they need three passwords -- there is their BBS Password, the new TUG Password, and the BBS Member Code.  It seems that you can set the BBS Password and the TUG Password to be the same thing, but the BBS Member Code is still a separate password that you can't change and which changes every year -- I think.

[Actually, there used to be yet another password that TUG members might need -- their TUG *Ad* password.  Is it still the case that a separate password is needed for ads?]

I have a suggestion for making this easier, but I don't want it to get buried in this poorly-named thread.  Therefore, I will start a new thread.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I had a problem initially figuring out what e-mail to use,but a quick e-mail to Brian got me straight. Thanks Brian !!  

By the way, I like another improvement. When I make a post and then hit the back button, it actually takes you completely back. Sweeeet


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2007)

JudyS said:


> I see where someone might think they need three passwords -- there is their BBS Password, the new TUG Password, and the BBS Member Code.  It seems that you can set the BBS Password and the TUG Password to be the same thing, but the BBS Member Code is still a separate password that you can't change and which changes every year -- I think.
> 
> [Actually, there used to be yet another password that TUG members might need -- their TUG *Ad* password.  Is it still the case that a separate password is needed for ads?]
> 
> I have a suggestion for making this easier, but I don't want it to get buried in this poorly-named thread.  Therefore, I will start a new thread.



Ad password will go away with the final implementation of the new classified ad program!

We are getting there!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2007)

caribbean said:


> Well I had a problem initially figuring out what e-mail to use,but a quick e-mail to Brian got me straight. Thanks Brian !!
> 
> By the way, I like another improvement. When I make a post and then hit the back button, it actually takes you completely back. Sweeeet



you are very welcome!


----------



## JudyS (Apr 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Ad password will go away with the final implementation of the new classified ad program!
> 
> We are getting there!


Thanks!


----------



## JudyS (Apr 15, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> . . . I really appreciate the support and assistance *THE VOLUNTEERS* are giving.  Nobody is getting paid to be here to administer this group.  They are giving of their own free time to help make this a viable resource for all of us....


I actually think this is incorrect.  In June 2000, Bill Rogers stated that TUG did have some paid staff, and did in fact generate some income for him personally.  At that time (almost seven years ago), he stated that he planned to increase the use of paid staff, not decrease it.  You can read his statement here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=205#post205

From reading Bill's June 2000 statement, my impression is that most or all of the BBS moderators and resort review moderators are volunteers, but that some or all of the people who work on the business end of TUG (such as arranging for server space and keeping track of paid memberships) are paid.  Presumably some of the people helping with the recent password changes are volunteers, but I suspect that a lot of the work done on the recent change-over has been done by people who are financially compensated.  Maybe someone who speaks for TUG could clarify this?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2007)

Not everyone that does work for tug is a volunteer...no.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks to Bill I am now logged in correctly.  My problem was figuring out the difference between my password and BBS password.  I think Bill could read the desperation in my posts.  Bless you Bill.


----------



## Sportsden (Apr 16, 2007)

*PM??*

Sorry, but what does "PM" mean, as in "PM me next time we're on line together"? I understand "IM", but don't know 
"PM".


----------



## BM243923 (Apr 16, 2007)

PM means private message

Its like emailing a person to their private mailbox


----------



## Dave M (Apr 16, 2007)

Sportsden -

To PM someone here at TUG, click on "Private Messages" in the upper right section of this screen (under "Welcome, Sportsden").


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2007)

PMing is designed to allow you to communicate with someone _off the board_, when you do not wish to reveal your email address to them.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

You can also just click on their name in a post of theirs - the large name in the upper left corner of their post.

In the resulting menu, you can either email them via the bbs or send them a private message (PM), which looks just like a post to the bbs, but only the recipient sees it.  Note that, for either of these to work, the recipient must not have turned them off in their bbs profile.


----------

